# caregiver links



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Some Useful Caregiver Internet Links& Downloadable Comprehensive HandbooksAs Listed on http://villaMartelli.com <http://villamartelli.com/>under "Caregivers Survival Rules" http://host69.ipowerweb.com/~villamar/P_ca...verSurvival.pdf * Brain Injury Family Caregiver Site* http://www.idrama.com/BrainInjury.htm * Family Caregiver's Help Center* *************************************************** Caregivers Resources - Midwest Region* http://www.mid-eastaaa.org/caregivers.html * Family Caregiver Alliance* http://www.caregiver.org/ * Family Care America* http://www.familycareamerica.com/ * Family Care America Newsletter* http://www.caregiver.org/newsletter.html * Children of Aging Parents Website* http://www.caps4caregivers.org/ * Link 2 Care* http://www.link2care.net/Link2Care/jsp/default.jsp * National Family Caregiver's Association (NCFA):* ************************** Volunteer Locator* www.casanet.org/program-management/volunteer-manage/* "Coping With Caregiving" Internet Radio Program, expanded toinclude ALL aspects expanded to include ALL aspects of aging, health,family relationships, baby boomer concerns, elder care and seniorissues: www.wsradio.com/copingwithcaregiving* Recent Archives: http://12.162.161.64/cart/ProductList.asp?b=8 <http://12.162.161.64/cart/ProductList.asp?b=8&SearchBy=PR_SubCatID&SearchFor=57> &SearchBy=PR_SubCatID&SearchFor=57.* Older Archives: www.elderrage.com/ShowArchive.asp.* "Elder Rage, or Take My Father. Please! How to Survive Caringfor Aging Parents": www.ElderRage.com <http://www.elderrage.com/> <http://www.elderrage.com/> <http://www.elderrage.com/> <http://www.elderrage.com/> <http://www.elderrage.com/>*COMPREHENSIVE DOWNLOADABLE CAREGIVER HANDBOOKSCaregiver Handbook for family and other unpaid caregivers of adults &seniors with disabilitieswww.aasa.dshs.wa.gov/library/ CareGiverhandbook_22-277.pdfStroke Caregivers Handbookwww.strokesafe.org/Caregivers_Handbook_rev5.pdfAndvanced Stage Huntington's Caregiver Handbook http://endoflifecare.tripod.com/sitebuilde...ilderfiles/adva ncedstagescaregiverhandbook.pdfSupplement to Caregivers' Handbook: Family Home Caregivers http://www.cyf.govt.nz/UploadLib/pdf/fhc_supplement.pdf Alzheimer's Disease and Related Disorders Handbook REVISEDwww.dhr.state.ga.us/Departments/DHR/DHRhandb.pdfVision Loss Caregivers Handbook http://www.cnib.ca/livingwithvisionloss/ http://www.cnib.ca/livingwithvisionloss/CN...al_Text_Eng.pdf Supporting Caregivers Through Education and Training http://www.aoa.gov/carenetwork/Fin-Toseland.pdf Michael F. Martelli, PhDMichael F. Martelli, PhDDirector, Medical Psychology and Rehab NeuropsychologyConcussion Care Centre and Tree of Life10120 West Broad Street, Suite HGlen Allen, Virginia 23060Email: MFMartelli###cccv-ltd.com Digital e-Fax: 775-305-4791Phone: 804-747-8429 Cell: 804-307-5293 Fax: 804-346-1956Villa Martelli Disability Resources Webpage: http://www.VillaMartelli.com A smooth sea does not make a skilled mariner'- English Proverb'...whatever does not kill them makes them stronger'- (adapted) Friedrich Nietzsche, 1889This e-mail may contain confidential and privileged material for thesole use of the intended recipient(s). Any review, use, or distributionby others is strictly prohibited. If you are not the intendedrecipient(s), please contact the sender by reply e-mail and delete allcopies of this message.Bada


----------

